# Rennrad contra Liegerad



## cbk (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hab ein altes (aber bei weitem nicht schlechtes ;-) ) mtb hier und suche nun etwas für die Straße.

Was würdet ihr nehmen? Ein klassisches Rennrad oder ein Liegerad?
Es sollte schon für 50km und mehr am Stück gut sein.
Erst hate ich an ein Rennrad gedacht, aber als ich das hier gesehen hab http://www.hofrad.de/html/liegerader.html kam ich dann doch ins Überlegen und nu ist alles unklar.

Wie schnell ist so ein Liegerad? Kann man damit über längere Strecke in der Straßenmitte fahren, weil man die 50-60 km/h halten kann?

Gruß
 Chris Benjamin


----------



## Jeremy (6. Mai 2005)

Hi,

sachlich würde ich nur aus einem, nicht unwichtigem Grund von einem Liegerad abraten:

aufgrund der niedrigen Sitzhöhe wird man im Straßenverkehrsehr leicht übersehen.

Die anderen Gründe sind nur rein subjektiver Natur:
- es sieht total dämlich aus!
- es ist unpraktisch, weil man keine übersicht hat
- die manövrierfähigkeit ist gegenüber einem "normalen" Rad stark
  eingeschränkt. 
- Ersatzteile gibt es wahrscheinlich auch nicht an jeder Ecke
- meist sitzen/liegen bärtige Langzeitstudenten  um die 40 mit Sandalen drauf, 
   die so hoffen, doch noch ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen  


so long, J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Freiburg (6. Mai 2005)

Also wenn du dir ein Liegerad kaufst, solltest du dich auch zum Jonglier-Workshop und zum Digeridoo-Kurs anmelden. Dabei immer schön Jute-Tee trinken!!! Ich habe auch noch ein paar selbstgestrickte Wollpullis hier, die schenk ich dir dann  

OK OK, ist natürlich rein sarkastisch gemeint, aber im ernst, zum Sport machen ist ein Rennrad meiner Meinung nach doch viel geeigneter, Luftwiderstand hin oder her.


----------



## karstb (6. Mai 2005)

wohnst du in den bergen? dann würde ich kein liegerad nehmen. musst du es jedes mal in den keller oder ersten stock schleppen? dann auch nicht. ist dir ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis wichtig? dann ein rr.
aber für 50km? da reicht doch dein mtb vollkommen.


----------



## Tifftoff (6. Mai 2005)

So ein Liegerad, das in der Ausstattung wie ein richtiges Rennrad ausgestattet ist würde mich schon reizen. Ich tipüp, damit hängst Du jeden Rennradfahrer auf der Ebene ab. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?
Der Luftwiderstand ist halt viel geringer. Allerdings, viel zu gefährlich. Stell Dir vor, Du kommst an ne Kreuzung mit 60 Sachen, hast Vorfahrt und von rechts kommt ein Autofahrer, der Dich übersieht. Ich tip mal, der fährt über Dich drüber, beim Rennrad fliegst Du wahrscheinlich übers Auto.


----------



## Tifftoff (6. Mai 2005)

Das Baron sieht doch schnell aus:
http://www.hofrad.de/html/optima.html


----------



## cbk (7. Mai 2005)

Na, ich hatte evtl. schon überlegt selber zum Mig/Mag-Schweißgerät zu greifen.

Baupläne gibt es ja z.B. hier: http://www.iworld.de/~jens_holloch/liegeflitz/index.html

Allein schon, um die Kosten in einem erträglichen Rahmen zu halten. Studenten (wenn auch nicht im 40. sondern im 9.Semester) verdienen ja auch nicht gerade so üppig.

Ach und nee, Strickpullis hab ich nicht. :-D
Aber was die Textilfrage angeht: Sowas da hab ich auch noch: http://www.dhv.de/typo/uploads/pics/flugmarmolada_03.jpg


----------



## whoa (10. Mai 2005)

cbk schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.iworld.de/~jens_holloch/liegeflitz/index.html


Es gibt Seiten, da ist es einem schon fast peinlich Macuser zu sein. 


Aber zurück zum Thema...
Liegeräder finde ich persönlich sehr faszinierend. Von der Konzeption her spricht mich das Rider am ehesten an.





Jedoch würde ich dieses Konzept mit einem Frontantrieb umsetzen. Diese 3km langen Ketten mit Umlenkung sind technisch gesehen wahrlich bescheiden.


----------



## Menis (10. Mai 2005)

da kommt mir eine sehr gute idee! 

da mich sowohl das liegerad, als auch richtig krasse downhill-strecken und -rennen interessieren, könnte ich doch sicher beides perfekt miteinander kombinieren... menis

ps: oder ein triple-360-no-hands-table im liegerad - das wär´s


----------



## cbk (11. Mai 2005)

Na, ich dachte da eher an sowas:


----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2005)

OK , das ganze jetzt ohne federung (!!!) die sitztschale etwa 20cm über dem boden und du bist auf dem richtigen weg  !

Bei so einem teil bläst schon die druckwelle beim vorbeifahren  rennradfahrer von der strasse !
Ich find die idee GUT !
Und in deinen windschatten kann sich auch keiner mehr hängen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (12. Mai 2005)

Am Ende bastle ich noch sowas da:   






Aber sowas ist einerseits irre teuer und andererseits krieg ich da keine Luft.

Hab ja jetzt z.T. schon Probleme mit den Temperaturen. Gottseidank ist es z.Z. etwas kühler, so daß mir nicht gleich die Suppe läuft.
Will sagen: Ich fahr jetzt schon in Shirt und kurzer Hose, alle gucken blöd, aber ich krieg wenigst keine Temperatur-Probleme.

Hättet ihr Tipps, wie ich das im Sommer in den Griff bekommen könnte?



Chris Benjamin


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Mai 2005)

cbk schrieb:
			
		

> Hättet ihr Tipps, wie ich das im Sommer in den Griff bekommen könnte?



Mit dem Radfahren wieder aufhören?

Sorry, aber wenn ich mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose fahren würde, käme ein Häkelkurs und ein Liegerad vielleicht auch in Frage. Nur, selbst dann würde ich ums Verrecken nicht im Hell's Angels Forum meinen Arsch posten...

@Übliche Verdächtige:

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die zwei hammerharten Kammeraden mit Freizeitklamotten und Packtaschen, die unsere Gruppe beim Angriff auf den Kniebis auseinander genommen haben? Eigentlich hätten wir damals ein 3.000 EUR/Mann Lagerfeuer machen müssen...


----------



## der alte ron (12. Mai 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch würde ich dieses Konzept mit einem Frontantrieb umsetzen. Diese 3km langen Ketten mit Umlenkung sind technisch gesehen wahrlich bescheiden.


 
Haaa ! Whoa , das ist genial ! 
Den antrieb über einen dadurch kurzen strang vorn lassen und die lenkung nach hinten . 
Oder gibt es technisch eine möglichkeit beides vorn zu integrieren .
Als antrieb am besten eine speedhub , dann ist noch weniger krempelam rad .

@cbk , in der tour gab es vor längerer zeit einen liegerad test und da kam heraus , das eine heckverkleidung , aerodynamisch günstig plaziert , auch sehr gute ergebnisse bringt .
Es gibt auch hersteller , die bieten solche modelle an :


----------



## cbk (12. Mai 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Radfahren wieder aufhören?
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn ich mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose fahren würde, käme ein Häkelkurs und ein Liegerad vielleicht auch in Frage. Nur, selbst dann würde ich ums Verrecken nicht im Hell's Angels Forum meinen Arsch posten...



Was soll die Anmache?
kurze Hose = Radhose mit Sitzpolster kurz... so besser?
frag mich jetzt nicht aus welcher Kunstfaser das alles ist. Baumwolle ist jedenfalls nichts davon.

Ach ja, normalerweise hab ich noch nen Camelbag dabei.


@der alte ron

Du meinst sowas?









Mehr dazu gibt es hier.

So, alle Klarheiten beseitigt?

Ach ja, ich hab keinen Bock drauf mit Fachchinesisch ummichzuwerfen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Mai 2005)

Ob Kameltaschen oder Kamelrücken besser zu einem Rennradfahrer passen, ist noch nicht abschließend diskutiert. Hilfestellung, auch zu sonstigen liegeradverwandten Themen gibt's hier.

Ansonsten, die Sache realistisch sehen... Immerhin sind wir Papst.


----------



## gwittmac (12. Mai 2005)

Hi cbk,
zurück zum topic...
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, bei einem Liegerad-Laden ein Liegerad für einen Tag auszuleihen. Die meisten machen das für ein paar Euros. Ich hab das auch so gemacht, bevor ich mir mein Flux zugelegt habe. Ich bin begeistert vom Liegeradfahren (auch wenn ich deutlich öfters mit meinem MTB unterwegs bin), weils total entspannend ist. Wenn du's krachen lässt, bist du wohl auch schneller als Rennradler (deshalb hat die UCI ja auch Liegeräder bei deren Straßenrennen verboten), so riesig ist der Unterschied aber nicht.
Bergauf ist übrigens absolut kein Problem, auch wenn's einige "Experten" hier behaupten. Im Gegenteil, wenn man einen guten Sitz hat, kann man extrem viel Druck auf's Pedal bringen, indem man sich gegen den Sitz abstützt.  Allerdings sind Liegeräder meist etwas schwerer als Rennräder.
Falls Du Dich für ein Liegerad entscheidest: Dringend vollgefedert, ist beim Liegerad noch wichtiger als beim MTB, da Schläge von unten durch die Sitzposition nicht vom Rücken abgefedert werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menis (13. Mai 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Bergauf ist übrigens absolut kein Problem, auch wenn's einige "Experten" hier behaupten. Im Gegenteil, wenn man einen guten Sitz hat, kann man extrem viel Druck auf's Pedal bringen, indem man sich gegen den Sitz abstützt.


warte mal - du willst behaupten, dass du im sitzen den identischen druck, über eine vergleichbare distanz aubauen kannst, wie auf dem rennrad im wechsel von wiegetritt und sitzposition? ich will dich mal auf dem liegerad eine 18% rampe "hochdrücken" sehen.

auf ebener strecke werden die aerodynamischen vorteile sicher spürbar sein. windschattenfahren im feld kann ich mir allerdings auf dem liegerad schlecht vorstellen.

letztendlich - es mag hier etwas fehl am platz sein - spielt für mich auch die aesthetik des rennradfahrens, die geschichte des sports, deren helden und kultur eine rolle (und nun seht den mann oben auf dem bild mit gartenhandschuhen und klassischen-liegeradschuhen...). ich muss sagen, dass selbst wenn liegeräder der hammerschnelle, superkrasse geschwindigkeitsboost wären, würde ich meinen arsh lieber auf dem rennradsattel wissen.

verzeiht mir, aber darf ich bitte ein offtopic-bild einfügen? es ist ein rufa-sport von 1968 das ich im rahmen der l eroica auszuführen gedenke. beste grüsse... menis


----------



## der alte ron (13. Mai 2005)

Menis , für die meisten stellt sich die "oder"-frage doch gar nicht !
Man holt sich in der regel so ein teil , wenn man schon alles hat und gerade zu viel geld übrig hat und im flachen wohnt . In meinem fall also nie .
Viel lieber hätte ich ein schönes tandem für meine frau und mich !
Am lagomarathon waren wieder so paar teile unterwegs - für mich schauts immer nach sehr viel spass aus .
Wid zeit das jemand einen tandemfred aufmacht !


----------



## Hilleruli (13. Mai 2005)

@cbk

Wenn Du Dich ernsthaft mit dem Liegerad beschäftigen willst empfehle ich (nebem einer oder mehrern Testfahrten) das Buch 'Das Liegerad' von Gunnar Fehlau. Hier werden ausführlich alle Aspekte des Liegeradfahrens beleuchtet und auch die Vor- und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Konzepte beschrieben. Wie Dir wahrscheinlich schon aufgefallen sein wird ein recht kontroverses Thema, das insbesondere unter Nicht-Liegeradlern immer heftige (meist negative) Reaktionen hervorruft. Insofern ist eine 'fundierte' Beratung hier nicht zu erwarten, insbesondere wenn Leute, die offensichtlich noch nie auf einem Lieger gefahren sind ihre Vorurteile hier abladen

Ich selber fahre natürlich auch eins, ein 'Horizont Fast' von Z&Z. Von der Konzeption eher ein spartanisches Rennrad.

Gruß an alle Upright-Fahrer


----------



## Menis (13. Mai 2005)

Hilleruli schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern ist eine 'fundierte' Beratung hier nicht zu erwarten, insbesondere wenn Leute, die offensichtlich noch nie auf einem Lieger gefahren sind ihre Vorurteile hier abladen


immer locker bleiben. der titel lautet: "rennrad contra liegerad" und nicht "1000 gründe im liegen zu radeln". insofern darf auch von rennrädern geschwärmt werden, oder? beste grüsse... menis


----------



## karstb (13. Mai 2005)

ich gebe zu, dass ich noch nie so ein teil gefahren bin, aber neben der zweifelhaften bergauftauglichkeit ist es doch wohl unumstritten, dass die liegeräder bergab (kurvig) nicht so schnell sind und also auch nicht so viel spaß machen. desweitern kann ich mir _vorstellen_, dass bei einem liegerad mit einer recht hohen sitzposition (alle bisher geposteten außer der eigenkonstruktion und das carbonteil) der aerodynamische vorteil im vergleich zu einem triathlon- oder zeitfahrrad nicht wesentlich ist.


----------



## cbk (13. Mai 2005)

@karstb: Ich frag mich ja auch nur wegen der Luftwiderstandsberechnung da: Liegeräder


----------



## MüsliFresser (14. Mai 2005)

guten morgen!

*auchmeinensenfdazugeb*

konnte vor ein paar wochen mal ein liegerad probefahren -> ist schon ein geiles teil !!!

aus rein sportlicher sicht, würd ich nicht mit dem liegerad trainieren wollen! warum?, hmmm... mir würde das dynamische eines mtb's oder rennrads fehlen (antritt im wiegetritt, enges windschattenfahren, kreiseln, nette singletrails, schwierige mit wurzeln bestückten uphills...)

*aber*  müsst ich jeden tag von einem dorf zum anderen (arbeitsweg), oder innerhalb der stadt von a nach b, würde ich mir ein liegerad zulegen!

sven


----------



## gwittmac (17. Mai 2005)

@menis
Ich will beileibe nicht missionieren, wer nicht will, braucht's ja nicht auszuprobieren.
Über Aesthetik lässt sich natürlich trefflich streiten. Für mich sieht die Haltung auf dem Rennrad ziemlich albern aus, aber jeder Jeck ist halt anders.

Die von Dir zitierte "Geschichte des Sports" sieht in diesem Falle so aus, dass Liegeräder von der UCI im April 1934 bei Rennen verboten wurden, nachdem bei einigen Rennen davor Rennradler ziemlich alt gegen Liegeradfahrer aussahen. 
Und "Helden des Sports" brauch ich persönlich seit Ende meiner Pupertät nicht mehr. Ich bin selbstbewusst genug, zu tun was ich für richtig halte.
Was Du mit "deren Kultur" ausdrücken möchtest, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (Ob Jan Ullrich wohl "Kultur" buchstabieren kann?). Wenn's mich nach Kultur dürstet, geh' ich in's Theater.

Betreffend der Bergfähigkeit: Das Handycap eines Liegerades am Berg ist das zweifellos höhere Gewicht. Das Aufbringen der Pedalkraft bzw. das Abstützen im Sitz (ein guter Sitz vorausgesetzt) empfinde ich nicht als Problem, aber sicher weisst Du das mit Deiner umfassenden Liegeraderfahrung besser.

Recht hast Du mit der Bemerkung, dass Windschattenspielchen im Feld mit dem Liegerad nicht so toll funktionieren. Wer regelmäßig mit einem Rudel Rennradler unterwegs sein will, sollte sich auch ein Rennrad zulegen.

Deine Bemerkung betreffend der Klamotten des gezeigten Liegeradlers zeigt Deine tiefgreifende Fachkompetenz. Das Feld "Liegerad" ist ählich groß wie das der Standarträder. Auch hier gibt's Tourenräder, Einkaufsräder und eben Racer. Ähnlich dämlich wär's, wenn ich sagen würde, ich würd' mich nie auf ein Standartrad setzen, weil ich neulich einen 3-Zentnertypen in Schlabberjeans auf einem Standartrad mit Einkaufskörbchen gesehen habe.

Übrigens, ich fahre beides, normales Rad und eben Liegerad, je nach Lust und Laune. Ich traue mich trotzdem nicht, jemandem eine Kaufempfehlung fur das eine oder andere auszusprechen. Beides hat für mich seine Daseinsberechtigung. Deshalb hab' ich empfohlen, mal ein Liegerad auszuleihen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.

Nix für ungut...


----------



## Menis (17. Mai 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> @menis
> Ich will beileibe nicht missionieren, wer nicht will, braucht's ja nicht auszuprobieren...


danke!

dein text ist sympatisch und objektiv... menis


----------



## M-Racer (27. Juni 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe zu, dass ich noch nie so ein teil gefahren bin, aber neben der zweifelhaften bergauftauglichkeit ist es doch wohl unumstritten, dass die liegeräder bergab (kurvig) nicht so schnell sind und also auch nicht so viel spaß machen. desweitern kann ich mir _vorstellen_, dass bei einem liegerad mit einer recht hohen sitzposition (alle bisher geposteten außer der eigenkonstruktion und das carbonteil) der aerodynamische vorteil im vergleich zu einem triathlon- oder zeitfahrrad nicht wesentlich ist.



Wenn du schon zugibst, noch nie ein Liegerad gefahren zu sein, warum behauptest du dann solches Zeugs?
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, hat das bergauffahren viel mit Gewicht zu tun.
Gerüchten zu folge soll es auch Liegeräder geben, welche weniger ais 8Kg wiegen.
Und bergab wirds erst richtig geil.
Und woher ich das weiss: ich fahre schon etwa 10 Jahre Liegerad und lebe noch (soviel zum Thema man wird nicht gesehen).
Aber ein Liegerad hat sicher auch Nachteile.
Kurzum: ein Liegerad ist nicht besser oder schlechter als ein Rennrad, es ist einfach anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka_ge (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht gibt den unwissenden Nörglern ja das einen Eindruck, daß man mitm Liegerad 
- schnell
- wendig
- und vor allem bei Wind deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielen kann, als mit dem Rennrad. Den gleichen Trainigsstand mal vorausgesetzt. Ich, der ich echt mies trainiert bin, erreiche mit meinem nur einigermaßen sportlichen Liegerad merklich ordentlichere Geschwindigkeiten, als ähnlich trainierte RRler. 
Und zur Klamottenfrage: ja, ich fahr mit Klickschuhen und in Radlerhose, nur eben ohne eierkochendes Pölsterchen. Son schnickschnack brauch ich nich...   (auch ein großer Vorteil von Liegerädern).

@ cbk:
wenn du wirklich was sportliches finden willst, mußt du suchen, und du wirst es finden. google mal nach ToxyZR, Optima Baron, Challenge Jester oder zB auch nach Effendi RLR oder RazzFazz oder dem Quest.
Es gibt natürlich auch "Einkaufsräder" und alles mögliche und unmögliche(...). Aber ich denke, so wie man Muttis Einkaufsrad mit einem Carbon RR in einen Topf werfen kann, so geht das auch mit irgendwelchen Scooterbikes und zB das Quest... Das ist alles eine Frage des Intellekts...

Ich presönlich fahre eine HP Velotechnik Speedmachine und bin damit sowohl komfort- als auch geschwindigkeitsmäßig sehr zufrieden. Das Rad ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen beidem (-> vollgefedert). An der Geschwindigkeit könnte höchstes _ich_ noch etwas machen.

so weit erstmal...

Konrad


----------



## jenne (27. Juni 2005)

Ganz witzig, was hier so an Vermutungen über das Liegerad gesammelt wurden. Als Liegeradler muss man aber doch einiges klären, da die meisten Vermutungen eben nicht so richtig sind und man es erst weiss, wenn man eigene Erfahrungen hat. Jch fahre seit 10 Jahren Liegerad und tummel mich auch im www.liegeradforum.de , wo dieser Thread gerade gelinkt wurde .
Ich greife mal ein paar Punkte auf:
*Bergtauglichkeit*: 
Kein Problem, auch steile Rampen. Der Wiegetritt des Uprights (aufrechten Rades wie Rennrad etc.) ist im Extremfall ein Vorteil, da man die Muskelgruppe wechseln kann. Das heisst aber nicht, dass es ein Problem wäre, >20% mit Lieger hochzufahren, sofern man genug Übersetzung hat. Werner De Hamer fuhr mit 11 kg-Lieger schon beim extrem bergigen Radmarathon Marmotte (174 km, 5500 HM, inkl. Alpe D'Huez, Col du Galibier etc.) zur Goldauszeichnung seiner Altersklasse.
Schon in hügeligen Gegenden ist der Lieger klar im Vorteil. Beim Rennen Classique Genevoise (Link über www.futurebike.ch ) waren wie jedes Jahr die Lieger ganz vorne, Diesmal 7 Min. Vorsprung auf die schnellste Rennradgruppe (inkl. Laurent Jalabert). Mit Liegerad fährt man gleichmäßiger bergauf, da kein Wiegetritt zur Verfügung steht.
*Speed*: 
Der Vorteil ist nicht so riesig wie hier anfangs angenommen. 50-60 km/h dauerhaft halten sind nur vollverkleidet möglich. Naja, Topfahrer der Liegeradszene (etwa Niveau von A-Amateuren) schaffen ca. 53 km in einer Stunde heckverkleidet. Vollverkleidet ist viel schneller, hat aber auch praktische Nachteile. Das sind zumeist spezielle Maschinen. Das schnellste Alltagsrad ist wohl das Quest, ein Velomobil, das in der Ebene mit einem guten Fahrer (Hersteller Ymte Sybrandy) 61 km in der Stunde ermöglichte. Normal sollte man einen unverkleideten oder heckverkleideten Tieflieger mit einem Rennrad vergleichen. Lässt sich leicht berechnen unter http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm . In der Praxis ist man so um die 10-15% schneller als mit Rennrad (ohne Windschattennutzung). Eine Heckverkleidung kann da noch mal etwas bringen (5-10% mehr Speed).
*Sicherheit*:
Kein Problem. Autofahrer, die nicht hingucken, übersehen auch einen rosa Elefanten . Wer hinguckt, sieht auch den Lieger. Man wird nur nicht so schnell "eingeordnet" in bisher bekannte Formen, weshalb manche leicht auf "übersehen" tippen. Weniger optimal ist es natürlich direkt neben Lastwagen an der Ampel zu stehen. In solchen Situationen fährt man halt vorrausschend. Ich bin neulich eine Tour von Hamburg nach Schmalkalden gefahren (2 Tage, 442 km, www.effendibikes.de/schmalkalden.html ). Dabei sind wir zu zweit oft auf Bundesstraßen gefahren und haben keine Probleme gehabt. Man sieht im Rückspiegel schnell, ob man gesehen wird oder nicht. Alle Autos haben einen Bogen um uns gefahren, also kein Problem .
*Federung:*
Wer in Gegenden mit viel schlechten Straßen wohnt, dem ist die Federung nahezulegen. Ansonsten kann man auch prima ungefedert fahren. Ein Rennrad ist ja auch ungefedert. Ich habe bei RTF's etc. kein Bedürfnis nach einer Federung.
*Bequemlichkeit:*
Mit der Tour nach Schmalkalden wollte ich auch wieder zeigen, dass man ohne viel Abhärtung (fahre nur ca. 1500 km im Jahr) problemlos lange Tagestouren fahren kann. Wir sind am ersten Tag 290 km gefahren, am 2. waren noch 152 km über. Mit normalem Rad würde ich mir das nie zutrauen, da rebelliert mein Popo, der Nacken und evtl. auch noch die Handgelenke... Liegeradfahren ermöglicht dagegen echte Bequemlichkeit. Im Gegensatz zum MTB fahre ich auf dem Lieger mit Unterhose. Wozu ausziehen? 
*Kurvenfahren*:
Hier war ich jetzt überrascht, dass man vermutet, Lieger wären in Kurven schlechter. Der Schwerpunkt ist viel niedriger, man stößt in Kurven beim Treten nicht mit den Pedalen auf... insgesamt ist ein guter Tieflieger doch klar im Vorteil gegenüber Rennrädern. In Belgien gibt es einen Indoor-Cup, bei dem Lieger auf Kartbahnen fahren. Die Geschwindigkeiten der Topfahrer sind nicht weit unter den Streckenrekorden mit normalen motorisierten Karts!






 (Bild ist nur einen Tag zu sehen, da über Pixum verlinkt).
*Fazit*:
Liegeradfahren macht viel Spaß und hat Vorteile bei Speed und Bequemlichkeit. Das normale Rennrad macht ebenso Spaß, nur auf andere Art. Gruppenanschluss ist mit Liegerad schwerer zu finden, weil es halt noch nicht soviele Lieger gibt. Rennräder sind im Schnitt 2-3 kg leichter, es gibt aber auch Lieger unter 10 kg.
j.


----------



## toxy (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich fahre auch nur Liegerad. Das "Autofeeling" mit richtigem Sitz liegt mir einfach mehr. Das ist "mein" Sport, deshalb verstehe ich auch Menschen die sagen das wär nichts für sie. Spass machts jedem, aber um richtig drauf einzusteigen brauchts etwas mehr.



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so einem teil bläst schon die druckwelle beim vorbeifahren  rennradfahrer von der strasse !
> ...
> Und in deinen windschatten kann sich auch keiner mehr hängen ...



Wie passt das denn zusammen?



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Haaa ! Whoa , das ist genial !
> Den antrieb über einen dadurch kurzen strang vorn lassen und die lenkung nach hinten .
> Oder gibt es technisch eine möglichkeit beides vorn zu integrieren .
> Als antrieb am besten eine speedhub , dann ist noch weniger krempelam rad .
> :



Lenkung hinten ist fast unkontrollierbar, Lenkung in der Mitte wie bei dem Gartenfreak funktioniert toll, ist aber wieder was anderes und nicht so schnell. Eine lange Kette stört eigentlich kaum und beim Dreirad ist Vorderradantrieb nicht sehr sinnvoll (gibts aber von Berkut). Mein Rad (toxy ZR) hat aber Vorderradantrieb weil so, bei einer Sitzhöhe von 17 cm, die Kette nicht neben dem Vorderrad läuft oder aufwändig darum herumgelenkt werden müßte. Ich finde auch das knackigere Antrittsgefühl wichtig.
http://www.barnsi.de/ebay/Toxy_ZR.jpg



			
				karstb schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe zu, dass ich noch nie so ein teil gefahren bin, aber neben der zweifelhaften bergauftauglichkeit ist es doch wohl unumstritten, dass die liegeräder bergab (kurvig) nicht so schnell sind und also auch nicht so viel spaß machen.



Warum ist das unumstritten? Mit meinem Rad kann man sehr gut bremsen (Durch den niedrigen Schwerpunkt limitiert allein die Reibung die Verzögerung) und man hat eine sehr gute Kontrolle, weil man über den ganzen Rücken mit dem Rad verbunden ist. Ich mag nicht der fitteste sein, aber bergab auf der Strasse hat mein Rad nur Vorteile, ich möchte den sehen der da auf einem Niederrad schneller fährt als ich.

Felix


----------



## Onzilla (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich bin überrascht, wie viele doch das Rennrad bevorzugen. Das kommt sicher von der mangelhaften Präsenz der Liegeräder bei grossen Radsportveranstaltungen. Dort wurden sie vor vielen Jahren schlichtweg verboten, da die "echten" Rennradfahrer dadurch benachteiligt wurden!

Daraus wird aber schon klar: Zum Rennen fahren sind "Renn"-räder nicht unbedingt besser, eher sogar "schlechter".

Wie schon zuvor erwähnt, ist die Liegeradwelt eine eigene. Rennräder sind sich alle recht ähnlich, bei Liegerädern ist die Vielfalt bald unübersehbar. 
Das macht einen pauschalen Vergleich zum Rennrad eigentlich nicht möglich.

Dennoch:

Ich habe ein Rennrad, stundenlange Untenlenkerhaltung kann ich zwar vertragen, aber bequem ist das wahrlich nicht.

Und ich habe ein Liege(drei)rad. Das benutze ich unter anderem um meinen Hintern von der Strapaze meines MTB-Sattels erholen zu lassen. Das Liegerad ist ungeheuer bequem, der Geschwindigkeitsaspekt für mich gar nicht so wichtig.
Für gute Sichtbarkeit habe ich einen Kinderfahrradwimpel angebracht. Das nehmen die meisten Autofahrer eher war als einen normalen Upright-Fahrer.

Ich muss sagen, mein Rennrad verstaubt seit einiger zeit in der Ecke. Gut, dass ich es ausprobiert habe. Entweder fahre ich MTB oder Liegerad, aber das Rennrad gibt mir nichts mehr. 

Wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde, ich würde kein Rennrad kaufen sondern das Liegerad bevorzugen. 

Onzilla


----------



## jenne (27. Juni 2005)

Wer sich mal einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Liegeradtypen verschaffen möchte, kann sich ja mein (kostenloses) Liegerad-Quartett downloaden: http://www.hpv.org/home/rtf/#quartett  
Kleine Rennvideos sind auf der Seite übrigens auch zu finden.
j.


----------



## karstb (27. Juni 2005)

Schön, dass ich so häufig zitiert wurde. Ich habe ja eideutig geschrieben, dass meine Aussagen nur nach meiner Logik herbeigeführt wurden und nicht empirisch bewiesen sind. Ich finde es gut, dass die Experten da was zu gesagt haben und meine Aussagen richtiggestellt haben, sodass ich mir jetzt ein besseres Bild vom Liegeradfahren als Sport machen kann.
Ich hatte meine Vermutungen mit dem Bergab- und Bergauffahren darauf gestützt, dass man beim Bergabfahren sien Gewicht nicht verlagern kann (vorne<->hinten) und beim Bergauffahren keinen Wiegetritt hat und evtl. auch nicht sehr stark ziehen kann.
Ich sehe schon, ich muss auch mal so ein Ding fahren. Ich tausche dann, und der andere bekommt mein MTB, mit dem ich übrigens ohne Probleme zehn Stunden im Sattel sein kann, also auch über 250km Asphalt.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich bin überrascht, wie viele doch das Rennrad bevorzugen. Das kommt sicher von der mangelhaften Präsenz der Liegeräder bei grossen Radsportveranstaltungen. Dort wurden sie vor vielen Jahren schlichtweg verboten, da die "echten" Rennradfahrer dadurch benachteiligt wurden!
> 
> Daraus wird aber schon klar: Zum Rennen fahren sind "Renn"-räder nicht unbedingt besser, eher sogar "schlechter".



Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Dein missionarischer Versuch oder nenne es "Aufklärung" ist schon deshalb zum Scheitern verurteilt, als diese Entscheidung der uci damit zu begründen ist, dass grundsätzlich am klassischen Diamantrahmen festgehalten werden soll! 
Übrigens auch die Begründung für das Verbot der Teilnahme von "gefederten" RR an Rennveranstaltungen unter der Fuchtel der UCI.

Aber jeder kann seine eigene Rennserie aufzuziehen.



			
				Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Rennrad, stundenlange Untenlenkerhaltung kann ich zwar vertragen, aber bequem ist das wahrlich nicht.


Wer fährt schon stundenlange (!) Unterlenkerhaltung?! 
Und wer ständig auf dem Rücken liegt, wird auch wund!
 

Dann schrieb noch einer im oben verlinkten Forum zum vermeintlichen Beweis, wie toll und schnell sein Liegerad sei, dass er auf ner RTF so bannig viele RR-Fahrer versägt hätte. 
Nun sagen wir es mal so, dieser Beweis hinkt schon deshalb, da es sicherlich keine Heldentat ist, ein RTF-Feld aufzumischen. Diese Herleitung zur Begründung ist schon fast peinlich. 

So,
und nun könnt Ihr an dieser Stelle noch die Gelegenheit nutzen, mit einem weiteren Vorurteil aufzuräumen. 
Haben viele Liegeräder nicht kleinere Laufräder als ein Mtb oder RR? Dadurch werden doch einerseits geringere "stabilisierende" Kreiselkräfte aufgebaut und die Anfälligkeit auf Fahrbahnunebenheiten ist grösser.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2005)

cbk schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups, da traut der Erfinder wohl seiner eigenen Schöpfung nicht!

Da scheint die Schräglagenfreiheit aber gegen null zu tendieren!  

Warum sonst die Handschuhe? 

Vielleicht besser anständige Mopedhandschuhe mit Carbonprotektoren von Hein Gericke und co holen um Abschürfungen zu verhindern.
Ach nein, auf der Website erfolgt die Auflösung. Man kann beim Anhalten cool die Füsse auf den Pedalen lassen und sich mit den Händen auf dem Asphalt abstützen. Damit man sich dabei nicht dreckige Fingerchen holt, sind die Handschuhe. Wie vornehm. 
Und falls einem dann die abgehängten Radfahrer an der nächsten Ampel über die Finger fahren, vielleicht doch besser die mit Protektoren besetzten Exemplare nutzen. 
Erspart ein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht und lässt einen weiterhin cool und innovativ Aussehen. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn einem der Nibus des Herausstehens aus der Masse durch so ein Missgeschick genommen werden würde!

Im Übrigen scheint die Anordnung des Bremsgriffes am rechten Lenkerrende etwas stark unergonomisch erfolgt zu sein.
Naja, unvorhergesehenes Bremsen in Schräglage führt zum Verlassen der Ideallinie und zur schlagartigen Kaltverformung!

Also viel Spass dann noch beim Basteln und Frickeln!


----------



## JFK05 (27. Juni 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ständig auf dem Rücken liegt, wird auch wund!


  



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Haben viele Liegeräder nicht kleinere Laufräder als ein Mtb oder RR? Dadurch werden doch einerseits geringere "stabilisierende" Kreiselkräfte aufgebaut


Die meisten Räder haben ein kleines(406) Vorderrad und ein "normal" großes Hinterrad.
Den Einfluss der Kreiselkräfte auf die Stabilität eines Rades darf man nicht überschätzen. Am Hinterrad ist der Einfluss durch die starre Verbindung mit dem Rahmen eh sehr gering. Beim Vorderrad werden sie tatsächlich etwas geringer sein, allerdings darf nicht vergessen werden, dass das Rad auch deutlich schneller rotiert.
Praktisch gesehen hängt von einer guten Geometrie deutlich mehr ab, ich empfehle zum Thema: Michael Gressmann: Fahrradphysik und Biomechanik.



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> und die Anfälligkeit auf Fahrbahnunebenheiten ist grösser.


Richtig. Die Realisierung einer effektiven Federung ist dafür deutlich einfacher  und kann, da wir hier ja von Straßenrädern reden, auch sehr minimal ausfallen.

Ich fahre übrigens MTB + Rennliegerad , je nach Stimmung. Für mich die perfekte Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin früher viel Rennrad gefahren, hatte dann nen schweren Unfall bei 90km/h auf ein Auto, hatte dann auf dem Rennrad zuviel Angst, hab mit den Radrennen aufgehört und bin ungefähr 10 Jahre lang Liegerad gefahren. Soviel zur Vorgeschichte, leider ist mir mein Liegerad aus Gewichtsgründen vor ca 1 auseinandergebrochen, weshalb ich es jetzt wieder bevorzuge über Schotterwege und Trampelpfade  zu heizen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist ein Liegerad (selbst ein Tourer mit ca 60cm Sitzhöhe) schneller als ein Rennrad. Ein Lowracer geht bei einem fitten Fahrer so um die 40 - 50 im Durchschnitt, da lohnt sich ein Tacho! Spitze im Sprint ist bei nem Lowracer so um die 70km/h. Wichtig ist ein Untenlenker, weil mann sonst beim Ablegen mit den Eiern dran hängen bleibt. Stürze sind nicht so dramatisch wie beim MTB, weil man um einiges tiefer liegt und auch fällt. Meistens tut dann der Arsch weh. Bin selbst einmal gegen die Strassenbahn, und hab einmal ner sich öffnenden Autotür den Rest gegeben (ohne dabei auch nur umzukippen!!!, hatte nur ne Schnittwunde an der linken Hand).
Fang erstmal mit nem Tourer an, ein Lowracer ist für n Anfang vielleicht etwas zu hardcore. Eine grosse und günstige Szene gibt es in Holland: www.ligfiets.nl. Guck dann unter Te Verkop.
Ein Liegerad ist gegenüber nem Rennrad
- schneller
- weniger kraftintensiv, also grössere Reichweite (250 km pro Tag)
- bei Gegenwind weitaus weniger Kraft und auch schneller 
- bequemer, keine Nacken- o. irgendw. Rückenschmerzen
Im Anhang sind ein paar Bilder, das erste ist mein altes Aeroproject, dann die Rennversion, nen Tandem... und auch der HP Grasshopper, mit dem auch gut über den Schotter kommen soll. 
Hol Dir ein Liegerad, mach ein Kettenblatt mit 72 Zähnen drauf fahr auf RTFs und versäge alle Rennradler. Das hat mir immer sehr viel Spass gemacht!
Viel Spass!
Rolling


----------



## jenne (27. Juni 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jeder kann seine eigene Rennserie aufzuziehen.


Bei Liegern gibt es die BeND-Serie (Belgien-Niederlande-Deutschland). Das sind Rennen mit Punktevergabe und Ehrung für den Gesamtsieger am Ende.



> Wer fährt schon stundenlange (!) Unterlenkerhaltung?!
> Und wer ständig auf dem Rücken liegt, wird auch wund!
> .


Nein, eben nicht.



> Dann schrieb noch einer im oben verlinkten Forum zum vermeintlichen Beweis, wie toll und schnell sein Liegerad sei, dass er auf ner RTF so bannig viele RR-Fahrer versägt hätte.
> Nun sagen wir es mal so, dieser Beweis hinkt schon deshalb, da es sicherlich keine Heldentat ist, ein RTF-Feld aufzumischen. Diese Herleitung zur Begründung ist schon fast peinlich.


Es ging damit auch um den Widerspruch zu dem Satz, den man ihm am Ende der RTF sagte "Na, hast du´s auch geschafft ?" . Klingt doch so als habe er es wohl mit Hängen und Würgen hinter sich gebracht   .



> Haben viele Liegeräder nicht kleinere Laufräder als ein Mtb oder RR? Dadurch werden doch einerseits geringere "stabilisierende" Kreiselkräfte aufgebaut und die Anfälligkeit auf Fahrbahnunebenheiten ist grösser.


Die meisten Rennlieger haben deutlich längere Radstände als ein Rennrad. So ca. 1,25 m sind üblich, aber es variiert auch stark. Der Geradeauslauf ist hauptsächlich abhängig von der Lenkgeometrie. Das auf der ersten Seite verlinkte Bild mit dem schwarzen verkleideten Liegerad (übrigens ein Bild von mir) hat 2x20" Laufräder und fuhr die Stunde mit 64 km/h Schnitt. Kein Problem mit der Stabilisation.



> Auf jeden Fall ist ein Liegerad (selbst ein Tourer mit ca 60cm Sitzhöhe) schneller als ein Rennrad.



Nein, das ist zu einfach. Ein Reiselieger ist eher nicht schneller. Im TOUR-Heft 9/94 gab es Messungen im Windkanal und auf der Bahn. Das Rennrad (Giant Cadex) hatte in tiefer Untenlenkerhaltung die gleichen Wattwerte wie ein Reiselieger mit 60 cm Sitzhöhe und (un-aerodynamischer) Untenlenkung (Radius 16V), also nicht schneller (nur, wenn der Rennradler auf den Obenlenker oder die Bremsgriffhaltung geht, ist der Lieger aerodynamischer) und dabei ist das Rennrad deutlich leichter, insbesondere als die vollgefederten Reiselieger, die man allerdings auch nicht mit einem Rennrad vergleichen solle.



> Hol Dir ein Liegerad, mach ein Kettenblatt mit 72 Zähnen drauf fahr auf RTFs und versäge alle Rennradler.


Dann braucht man aber ein kleines Antriebsrad, sonst kannst du die 72 Zähne kaum nutzen   . RTFler sind oft gut trainiert. Mal eben alle Rennradler versägen ist auch mit Tieflieger noch zu optimistisch, wenn man nicht schon recht fit ist.
j.


----------



## Onzilla (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Eddi,

die klassische Diamantrahmenform soll laut UCI erhalten bleiben, das ist mir bekannt, aber das ist eine relativ junge Meinung der UCI. Ich habe allerdings keine Jahreszahlen vorliegen.
Das Liegeradverbot existiert schon sehr lange, meines Wissens war wirklich der Protest und die Angst der anderen Radfahrer ausschlaggebend über ein Verbot der schnelleren Liegeräder nachzudenken.

Stundenlange Untenlenkerhaltung ist absolut unüblich. Ohne diese kann ich allerdings als Mitfahrer bei meinen sehr starken Freunden nicht mithalten, auch wenn ich ausschliesslich im Windschatten fahre. Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich diese Haltung ganz gut "vertrage", also keine Probleme mit Verspannungen bekomme. Und dennoch lege ich lange Strecken erheblich lieber mit dem Liegerad zurück, weil: Es ist einfach viieeel bequemer.
Mein Rennrad kommt nur noch zum Einsatz, wenn ich unbedingt mit anderen Rennradlern zusammen ausfahren möchte, denn berghoch, ja da ist mein schweres Liegerad klar im Nachteil.

Der Rücken wird ordentlich feucht bis nass, das stimmt. Der Hintern auf einem normalen Rad aber auch. Und einen wunden Ar..... und Ekzeme habe ich auf einem normalen Sattel schon oft gehabt, einen wunden Rücken auf dem Lieger allerdings noch nie. Vor Problemen mit dem schwitzenden Rücken hatte ich auch Angst bevor ich das Liegerad tatsächlich kaufte. Unbegründet.

Ich will nicht missionieren, jedes Rad egal welcher Art auf der Strasse bedeutet ein Auto weniger, das ist für mich das Wichtigste.
Nur haben viele Menschen starke Vorurteile gegenüber Liegerädern und ich denke, die meisten Vorurteile sind nicht gerechtfertigt. 

Ich persönlich habe jeden Tag die Wahlmöglichkeit, und ich nehme das Rad, mit welchem ich in der Summe am schnellsten unterwegs bin, am komfortabelsten fahre, am einfachsten Gepäck unterbringen kann und mit dem ich den meisten Spass habe. Auf Asphalt ist das nicht mein Rennrad.

Onzilla


----------



## toxy (28. Juni 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zur Vorgeschichte, leider ist mir mein Liegerad aus Gewichtsgründen vor ca 1 auseinandergebrochen, weshalb ich es jetzt wieder bevorzuge über Schotterwege und Trampelpfade  zu heizen.



Aus Gewichtsgründen? Zu dick geworden? Und was hilft Schotter dagegen?



			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ist ein Liegerad (selbst ein Tourer mit ca 60cm Sitzhöhe) schneller als ein Rennrad. Ein Lowracer geht bei einem fitten Fahrer so um die 40 - 50 im Durchschnitt, da lohnt sich ein Tacho! Spitze im Sprint ist bei nem Lowracer so um die 70km/h.



Ein vollwertiges Tourenliegerad ist immer langsamer als ein Rennrad. Ein fitter Rennradfahrer fährt auch 40-50 Durchschnitt und 70 Spitze.



			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist ein Untenlenker, weil mann sonst beim Ablegen mit den Eiern dran hängen bleibt.



Schon ausprobiert?



			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Liegerad ist gegenüber nem Rennrad
> - schneller
> - weniger kraftintensiv, also grössere Reichweite (250 km pro Tag)
> - bei Gegenwind weitaus weniger Kraft und auch schneller
> - bequemer, keine Nacken- o. irgendw. Rückenschmerzen



So leicht macht man aus 2 Vorteilen 4. Nach dem Motto: Ein Liegerad ist nicht nur niedriger, es ist auch weniger hoch.
Ein Liegerad kann eine bessere Aerodynamik haben als ein Rennrad, aber um schneller zu sein müssen die restlichen Bedingungen auch stimmen.
Ich empfehle: http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm, das kommt näherungsweise hin.



			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hol Dir ein Liegerad, mach ein Kettenblatt mit 72 Zähnen drauf fahr auf RTFs und versäge alle Rennradler. Das hat mir immer sehr viel Spass gemacht!
> Viel Spass!
> Rolling



Ja, das Kettenblatt macht die Geschwindigkeit, mit 27 Gängen hängt man sowieso jeden Rennradler ab der nur 20 hat. Aber am schnellsten macht nach wie vor ein Renntachometer 
Da frag ich mich warum mich am Berg schonmal jemand mit nem alten Damenrad abgezogen hat. Am Training kanns nicht liegen, denn trainieren braucht man für das Liegerad ja nicht mehr.

Für ein Liegerad sprechen Bequemlichkeit und anderes Fahrgefühl, alle anderen Argumente wiegen zu gering.

Felix


----------



## Rolf (28. Juni 2005)

toxy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fitter Rennradfahrer fährt auch 40-50 Durchschnitt und 70 Spitze.



Schon ausprobiert?


----------



## jenne (30. Juni 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schon ausprobiert?



Naja, die 70 km/h schaffen upright Bahnfahrer im Sprint sowie Straßen-top-Sprinter aus dem Windschatten heraus. Die 70 schaffen aber auch nur wenig Liegeradler mit heckverkleidetem Tieflieger. Bram Moens (leistungsmäßig nicht weit unter einem Profi) oder Miche Graf fuhren mal über 70 km/h im 200 m-Sprint (natürlich ohne Windschatten) mit fliegendem Start. 
Die 40-50 km/h Durchschnitt schaffen auch schon einige, auch über 3 Stunden. Über 50 km/h Schnitt wieder nur recht wenige über 1 Stunde. Allerdings sind Profis leistungsmäßig nicht mit den Liegeradsportlern vergleichbar. Über 50 schaffen Spitzen-Profis auch mit Triamaschine, nicht aber mit normalem Rennrad.
j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschdl (12. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt ist hier schon seit geraumer Zeit Ruhe, ich schließe daraus, daß die schwerwiegensten Kritiken genannt wurden und Vorurteile wiederlegt!!
Aber ein wichtiges, sehr wichtiges Argument zugunsten des Liegerades wurde von seinen Anhängern geheim gehalten!  

Wenn man abends bei Sonnenuntergang kurvige Wege entlangdüst, wenn Staub und Laub aufgewirbelt wird...., dann fühlt man sich wie...,
wie ANAKIN SKYWALKER auf seinem POTRACER!!! (StarWars Episode1)


----------



## Menis (12. Oktober 2005)

Baschdl schrieb:
			
		

> dann fühlt man sich wie...,
> wie ANAKIN SKYWALKER auf seinem POTRACER!


du meinst sicher wegen dieser fetten fiberglasantenne die den krassen micky-maus wimpel hochhält und so dafür sorgt, dass ANAKIN SKYWALKER nicht aus versehen von einer ausparkenden ente platt gemacht wird, oder?


----------



## Baschdl (12. Oktober 2005)

Nö!
An "normale" Radfahrer hat sich die PS-Fraktion schon gewöhnt, da schauen die durch und fegen einen dann vom Radl. Ein Liegeradfahrer ist wie ein Clown in der hl.Messe zum Totensonntag.  
Na ja, fast. Ich glaube, von Seiten der Autofahrer ist es völlig egal, ob man nun mit einem Hochrad oder einem Lieger unterwegs ist. Als Liegefahrer stellt man allerdings seine Sehgewohnheiten um. Ich sitze auf Höhe eines PKW-Fahrers und genau so gucke ich auch.
Aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich bin kein Auf-Teufel-Komm-Raus Liegeradverfechter. Ich habe einfach nur einen Fahrrad- Tick  
Ansonsten bin ich auch noch unterwegs mit: RR, MTB, HR (Hollandrad)!
SSP und CF (Cityflitzer) müssen noch aufgebaut werden  
Gruß
Baschdl


----------



## M-Racer (12. Oktober 2005)

Baschdl schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man abends bei Sonnenuntergang kurvige Wege entlangdüst, wenn Staub und Laub aufgewirbelt wird...., dann fühlt man sich wie...,
> wie ANAKIN SKYWALKER auf seinem POTRACER!!! (StarWars Episode1)



Nun, das muss man eben schon selber ERFAHREN !!

Und alle Nörgeler lassen wir dumm sterben


----------



## M-Racer (12. Oktober 2005)

Baschdl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich bin kein Auf-Teufel-Komm-Raus Liegeradverfechter. Ich habe einfach nur einen Fahrrad- Tick
> Ansonsten bin ich auch noch unterwegs mit: RR, MTB, HR (Hollandrad)!
> SSP und CF (Cityflitzer) müssen noch aufgebaut werden



Genau so soll's sein!


----------



## sitzpickel (17. Oktober 2005)

Na dann muß ich meine Liegecarverkonstruktion auch mal vorstellen....und muß anmerken, daß ich zwar hauptsächlich Mtb(MOOTS und Merlin)fahre , aber liegedreirad fahren macht dermaßen Spaß das glaubt ihr nicht. Und deshalb werde ich noch weitere liegeräder mit neigetechnik bauen )


----------



## Trtschka (17. Oktober 2005)

Nichts geht über ein Rennrad!   

MfG

Trtschka


----------



## sitzpickel (17. Oktober 2005)

Natürlich macht RR-fahren Spaß, bin immerhin 20Jahre gefahren und der Ötztaler reizt mich immer noch, allerdings nervt mich zusehends der Verkehr. Autofahrer werden immer rücksichtsloser wo keine Radwege sind. Ist ein Radweg vorhanden, mußt du ihn benutzen, ist zum trainieren aber meist vollkommen ungeeignet. Entweder vollkommen verdreckt oder zig Kurven und hügelig, während die Straße eben wie eine Flunder ist. Nur wenn du dort fährst, glauben die Autofahrer du nimmst ihnen ein Stück Straße weg und lassen dich das auch durch ihre Fahrweise oder durch Hupen wissen.
Und mit 40 habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf diese bescheuerten "meiner ist länger" Spielchen, deshalb fahre ich mittlerweile lieber GPS-Touren auf Wald und Flur, oder abundzu mit dem Liegerad. Dan hänge den Einachshänger hinten dran setze meine Tochter rein und dann wird gemütlich gecruuust   
mfg
sitzpickel


----------



## hellmi (27. November 2006)

Hi,
ich will gar nich darüber entscheiden was besser oder schlechter ist. Klar ist für mich das Liegerad fahren sehr viel Spass macht, wers noch nich ausprobiert hat sollte es auf jeden Fall einmal machen.

Ich selber fahre seit 2 Jahren einen Flevo Racer







etwas anders ausgestattet aber nunja. Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, da der Lieger vorm Arsch wegknickt  nach der kurzen (knapp 50 km ) Eingewöhnungsphase, so dass man ma 500m fahren konnte ohne abzusteigen, macht es richtig spass udn macht es durch die Knicklenkung extrem wendig.


----------



## zwärg (6. Januar 2007)

ich bin mal mit einem gefahren ,und es macht einen riesigen spass.aber für den altag kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen,ist halt sehr ungewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenne (18. Februar 2010)

Was hält denn die Rennradfraktion vom neuen Troytec? 
www.troytec.de 
j.


----------



## Tifftoff (28. Februar 2010)

dann doch gleich ein go one evolution


----------



## ThomasBS (7. März 2010)

Ich fahre seit Jahren Rennrad und ich werde dieses Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf ein Liegerad umsteigen. Habe trotz guter Radhoseneinsätze und nicht nur mit Leder überzogenes Carbon als Sattel zweimal ein schmerzhaftes Blutgerinsel am äußeren Ende des Verdauungstrktes bekommen. Das passiert, wenn eine Blutbahn durch eine ungüstige Konstelation aus Sattel, Hose, Unterhose usw abklemmt wird. Werde jetzt nicht auf die noch schmerzhaftere OP eingehen. 
Desweiteren habe ich Probleme im Nackenbereich durch gestauchte Bandscheiben(in der Realschule damals geschupst worden!!). Das Überstrecken des Kopfes in den Nacken sorgt dafür das Nervenbahnen abgeklemmt werden und mir die Finger einschlafen. 
Aus dem Grund werde ich auf ein Liegerad "umsatteln", da die Sitz bzw Liegepostion angenehmer ist für meinen Körper. 
Rennräder sind trotzdem schöne Bikes und ich trenne mich auch nur ungern von meinem, aber ich muß an meine Gesundheit denken. Wer keine Vorschäden hat, hat die freie Wahl des Gefährts, ich leider nicht mehr uneingeschränkt. 

Gruß ThomasBS


----------



## jenne (8. März 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Jahren Rennrad und ich werde dieses Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf ein Liegerad umsteigen.



Du wirst das Radeln auf dem Lieger sicher mögen, macht wirklich Spaß. Es hat Vor- und Nachteile. Welches Liegerad planst du denn? Highracer, Lowracer, Reiselieger? Schon erkundigt im www.liegeradforum.de ? Einige Liegeradtermine findet man hier.
j.


----------



## ThomasBS (8. März 2010)

Hey Jenne,

in dem Forum bin ich schon seit längerem aktiv. Ich tendiere eher zu einem 20/26 oder 26/26. Beim Lenkertyp stehe ich eher auf UL. Den UDK bin ich noch nicht gefahren und er T-Bar ist mir zu kippelig. Leider gibt es es das Zox nur mit UDK, da mich der Frontantrieb beim Zox sehr interessiert. Sobald das Wetter mitspielt habe ich die Mögflichkeit ein Zox20low Probe zu fahren. Was fährst du denn? 
Bevor ich mir aber ein LR leisten kann, muß das RR weg. Stöbere fast täglich bei www.hpv.org herum. Leider gibt es nicht so viele Angebote in meinem näheren Umkreis(<200km).
Ein Trike reizt mich auch, aber die sind noch ein gutes Stück teurer als ein LR. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jenne (10. März 2010)

Der Lenkertyp ist Gewöhnungssache. Ein T-Bar geht auch gut. Bin eine Zeit den M5 Lowracer mit T-Bar und davor UDK gefahren. Geht beides gut. Im Moment haben wir nur noch ein Effendi SLR, siehe www.effendibikes.de (meine/unsere Konstruktionen ), das aber auf meinen Sohn (10) eingestellt ist. Ich fahre derzeit mehr Tretroller. Bisher hatte ich an Liegern:
Nöll SL4, Flux S-RX, Kingcycle, M5 Lowracer, Optima Baron, 2x Effendi RLR, Effendi RLR26, Effendi SLR, also immer mal was Neues . 26/26 mit UDK finde ich gut (wie unser TLR), nur ist ein 26" VR nicht so wendig (leichtere Berührung mit der Ferse). Trikes sind lustig, aber nicht so aerodynamisch, solange nicht vollverkleidet. Das Zox ist mit Vierkantrohr zwar Geschmackssache, aber das schmale Rohr ist bei der Umlenkrolle die beste Lösung bei Frontantrieb. Rundrohre (Toxy ZR) sind da etwas fett am Knie. Gebrauchte findet man auch in der holländischen Liste.
Liegerläden findet man einige hier, aber die Seite ist teils nicht mehr so aktuell.
j.


----------

